

Make a encoding standard like Unicode - Ujjwol

Guys, what does it takes to make a new encoding standard like Unicode ?
I am ready to learn anything for that.
In how many years do you think the project will finish as one man project ?
======
Quasimofo
Do you mean a universal encoding format for any printable glyph?

Well, it's a helluva lot of language research to start with. I guess you could
cheat by just copying the Unicode code pages, but then you haven't really
accomplished much.

Or do you mean a new Unicode Transformation Format? That may well be a fun
exercise, but you'd need to have a clear idea of the problem you're solving.
7-bit gateways? Fast compression? Fast decompression? Favors common glyphs at
the expense of rare ones? Random access versus stream decoding?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_Transformation_Format>

------
amock
What kind of encoding standard? Creating the standard isn't the hard part, but
getting it used by other people could be very difficult or very easy depending
on what it is.

